

Lüderitz v Nami≠nüs: dispute over town's name divides Namibia - nailer
http://gu.com/p/466pv

======
nailer
On the topic of things programmers might assume about place names: 'does not
equals' not appearing in a town name.

~~~
dalke
FWIW, from [http://www.kalahari-
meerkats.com/fileadmin/files/guides/Bush...](http://www.kalahari-
meerkats.com/fileadmin/files/guides/Bushmen_light.pdf) :

Bushmen speak a variety of languages, all of which incorporate 'click' sounds
represented in writing by symbols such as ! or /. The unique clicks used in
Khoisan languages are varied and complex, with many varieties and applications
throughout the different Clans and groups. Here is a very simplified
description of the more common ones used. They are denoted by internationally
recognised symbols.

• / (Forward slash) - denotes a frontal dental click similar to the English
"Tsk-Tsk" of disapproval. /? is a Glottal variation & ?/ is a nasal type.

• // (2 Forward slashes) - denotes a lateral dental click similar to the sound
used to urge a horse.

• ≠ (Equals sign bisected by a forward slash, “not-equal sign”) - denotes a
sharp alveolar click made with the tongue against the roof of the mouth.

• ! (Exclamation mark) - denotes a sharp palato-alveolar click made with the
tongue on the back of the gum ridge. Cork popping sound.

